# Braverman Personality Type Assessment



## Guest

Author of The Edge Effect, Eric Braverman explains the role of the four important neurotransmitters, serotonin, dopamine, gaba and acetylcholine. He explains the role and function of each and recommends different diets, exercise and natural supplements for optimal health. Anyhow, I found his personality test online and just wanted to share it with the rest of you. I wasn't at all surprised by my results.

Personality Type Assessment

Book: The Edge Effect

Share your results and give feedback.


----------



## Guest

The purpose of this quiz is not to find a solution to your problem but to find other areas of your brain which affect other symptoms which you experience. The good thing about it is that all the supplements recommended are all natural and they can only provide the mind and body with additional benefits which you may not have thought were a problem, but when they improve, so to will your outlook on things. People may say that they get an abundance of nutrients from their meals but have to realize that everything you consume, is competing with one another. The body can't quickly convert all the nutrients and because of your state, you are not allowing it to fully integrate. Also, the most important thing I would suggest is to battle your consciousness. Question what causes the onset of the symptoms and look into what you do or don't do, as a possible mechanism. I recommend a healthy diet rather than any natural supplement but due to the nature of our conditions, we may require more alternative medicines along the way.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001

Great information!!!!!


----------



## guiltypleasures:3

hmm, Well i took the test and found that I am almost equally GABA and Serotonin natured (24 and 25 true) while for Dopamine I answered 18 true, and in Acetylochline I answered 17 true. But then I also found that i have moderateDopamine and Acteylcholine deficiencies (14 and 13 true) and i have major GABA and Serotonin deficiencies (26 and 17 true) so i find it odd that I am GABA and Serotonin Natured and also have major deficiencies in those two?


----------

